# What do I tell my vet about Grace's diet?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So we have a rotation that is working well for Gracie. She is eating and growing 

We see vet on Thursday for her puppy check and more shots. I know they will ask what she is eating (always do).

I love my vet, she is wonderful and has done so much for Gus with all his health issues. But her nutritional knowledge is very "average" vet knowledge. So I know if I go in there with Gracie's current "diet" I will get the "You should have her on puppy food and keep her on one food" lecture.

I'm already going to get a lecture about Gus - she put him on the RX Royal Canin Rabbit & Potato. But he is allergic to potato. So I took him off it and put him on NV Instinct.

Grace won't touch any of the puppy formulas I've offered her. She really loves the NV Instinct formulas we've been rotating. I'm thinking of adding in their salmon into the rotation. And I looked - their calcium and protein levels are higher then the puppy formulas. So I feel like it's okay for her to eat it even if it isn't "puppy" food.

That and she is eating! I'm not going to the store every day trying to find something. So I'm just happy with whatever.

We eat:
NV Instinct Lamb Meal LID kibble
NV Instinct Rabbit Meal kibble
FreshPet Lamb & Whitefish
Some little extras like yogurt, cottage cheese, puree veg, and her chicken sticks, an occasional egg.

She won't eat the same thing 2 days in a row. But rotating is working wonders.

Do I tell the vet all this? Or just tell her she is on one of these?

I don't want to lie, but I don't want the lecture either....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that you are doing an amazing job of knowing what your pups need and if the Vet questions that, you can state kindly, but firmly exactly what works best for you babies. Oprah once did a show where someone (can't remember who) said the best phrase you can ever know is "I'm sorry, that won't work for me". No explainations or anything else needed. It was like a lightbulb went on for me (the people pleaser to a fault) lol. This would work beautifully in your situation. A relationship with a Vet is a partnership, but you are the Captain of that ship. It is completely acceptable to disagree and to respect those differences in opinions. I wish you all the best....keep up the great work!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> I think that you are doing an amazing job of knowing what your pups need and if the Vet questions that, you can state kindly, but firmly exactly what works best for you babies. Oprah once did a show where someone (can't remember who) said the best phrase you can ever know is *"I'm sorry, that won't work for me".* *No explainations or anything else needed.* It was like a lightbulb went on for me (the people pleaser to a fault) lol. This would work beautifully in your situation. * A relationship with a Vet is a partnership, but you are the Captain of that ship.* It is completely acceptable to disagree and to respect those differences in opinions. I wish you all the best....keep up the great work!


Great post :aktion033::aktion033: I think I need to put that quote on my computer


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree. I would never listen to a vet who didn't listen to me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just as human doctors are sadly lacking in knowledge about nutrition, I see that the majority of vets don't get it either. I would just say that "through careful research I have decided that this is the best food for my dog." You can listen and take under consideration anything she has to say, but you make the final decision. You also have it in your power to decide to change vets. I hope you won't have to do that.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all 

I will definitely this advice.... has been helpful


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't forget to let us know how the Vet visit went. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I will  It's Thursday!


----------

